# 74 opaque red stingray



## fatbike (Dec 20, 2020)

I really didn't plan on getting a Ray yesterday and not something towards Stingray models career end, but this one came to me. Missing, wheel set; pretty much all there other than that. Opaque red, I didn't believe I would ever care for the color, it's growing on me. Photograph is poor with not good light. I'm thinking a reupholster seat with zebra print, just acquired for this bike tonight a late Bendix automatic yellow band wheel set from a good local friend in which I will add later. Stingrays' in 74 are just past the yellow band automatic hub era, appropriate still and really who cares, current enough for me.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 22, 2020)

Change some things around and made this a rider fun, wheel set off another bike the it will get something better.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 10, 2021)

Love it. I think I prefer that opaque red to the earlier style. Especially the way you’ve got the bike built up. Cool, chromed lug, road bike  in the background too. You got good taste!


----------



## fatbike (Jan 18, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> Love it. I think I prefer that opaque red to the earlier style. Especially the way you’ve got the bike built up. Cool, chromed lug, road bike  in the background too. You got good taste!



Thank you. My 64 Paramount custom daily.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 18, 2021)

I should add this to the Opaque 74.


----------

